# Banjo frog help?



## Netteddragon (Feb 7, 2015)

Cousins considering getting a banjo frog what are the basic needs and all that


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 7, 2015)

Depends where you live. Permits ect vary. These guys like to dig so a deep substrate is always good theyre nocturnal frogs so UV isn't required and if you live nearby to their native range temperature isn't an issue. These guys make great pets.


----------

